# leider ist mein BH so klein x16



## armin (26 Juni 2010)




----------



## amon amarth (26 Juni 2010)

und meine unnerbux zwickt!


----------



## friedx (26 Juni 2010)

*nice plastic...*


----------



## krawutz (27 Juni 2010)

Praktische aufblasbare Schwimmhilfen.:thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (27 Juni 2010)

leider sind ihre titten so groß!


----------



## atze49 (27 Juni 2010)

wooooooooooooow^^


----------



## newbie26 (27 Juni 2010)

sie heißt Wendy Combattente alias Wendy Fiore hat mächtig Holz vor der Hütte. 32J soll alles echt sein mehr unter wendy4.com

mfg
newbie26


----------



## neman64 (27 Juni 2010)

Vorsicht die dinger könnten einen erschlagen!


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juni 2010)

Wozu soll hier eigentlich das Bikini-Oberteil gut sein???


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Wozu soll hier eigentlich das Bikini-Oberteil gut sein???




Wehe wenn sie losgelassen  :thx:


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juni 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Wehe wenn sie losgelassen  :thx:



Wieso - was soll dann sein???


----------



## solo (28 Juni 2010)

kann nur sagen,ausziehen.


----------



## 976buck (28 Juni 2010)

Naja, das kann man dem armen BH aber eigentlich nicht vorwerfen, daß er bei dem Inhalt noch "zu klein" ist ...


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juni 2010)

Nein - einen "Vorwurf" kann frau und man dem Oberteil daraus wohl nicht machen!!! Bei einer derartigen Oberweite hält und bedeckt das Bikini-Oberteil sowieso nichts. Obwohl es in absoluter Größe übrigens kein kleines sondern ein monstermäßig großes Oberteil ist. Also was soll es überhaupt?


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2010)

das ist eklig


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juni 2010)

Was ist eklig??? Dass eine Frau eine starke Oberweite hat??? Glaubst Du wirklich, dass Frauen nur dazu da sind, Deine speziellen erotischen Ansprüche zu befriedigen - oder was???:kotz:


----------



## Master Yoda 2 (14 Mai 2011)

... da gibt's doch noch viel krassere Beispiele:


----------



## chris_227 (15 Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## Wollo02 (16 Mai 2011)

armin schrieb:


>



Schön dick man sind die dick Die Möpse:WOW:


----------



## LeFrogue (24 Juni 2011)

Ja, das ist ja mal was richtig großes !!!


----------



## PromiFan (28 Juni 2011)

Ob die prallen Schwimmbojen sie wohl über Wasser halten würden rofl3?


----------



## tommie3 (28 Juni 2011)

Nee danke.
Too much plastik!


----------



## nicom67 (16 Aug. 2011)

Der ist doch nicht zu klein :-D


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2011)

...wer es denn mag. Ich hätts denn doch lieber eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## hein blöd (29 Aug. 2011)

Kaum haltbare zustände:WOW:


----------



## Peach (13 Sep. 2011)

Der BH ist aber auch mal echt klein


----------



## range (13 Sep. 2011)

hui hui


----------



## schlumpf15 (15 Sep. 2011)

Dankeschön


----------



## Michisuperfreak (15 Sep. 2011)

*Total* eklig !!!


----------

